# Odd query - languages on products!



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Out of curiosity (it wont make a difference, we're coming over anyway!), is English given on product labeling in stores? In addition to Spanish of course. Eg in supermarkets, chemists etc? We are currently in Greece (Pelopponese) and almost all additional labeling is in what looks like Eastern European and northern African languages. Logical I suppose considering the geographic location but it does make life harder, especially when you have to battle with a different alphabet as well! 

We do intend to learn the language where we settle but initially it would be good to know what we are buying!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not usually, unless the foods are imported. Some things are in Portuguese as well as Spanish but that's not much help to you. It's a good way to learn fast though!


----------



## yesican (Jan 18, 2016)

We tend to shop between Marcedona, lidl and Supermacedo, Usually, we use Google translator although, when you buy the same stuff every week, you get used to it and not bother with the translator . Occasionally, you'd find an item that is in English but all in all, it's a learning process.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

We have an "Iceland" shop that has all imported english products so all the product information is in english. 

A lot of other goods in supermarkets have symbols that are easily understood for cooking instructions. 

Steve


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

I believe all products sold on Spain must have info in Spanish. Usually when one encounters a UK product the shop will have stuck a Spanish label on it so as to comply.


----------



## yesican (Jan 18, 2016)

I forgot to mention Iceland supermarket that caters for most English products.. ☺


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yesican said:


> I forgot to mention Iceland supermarket that caters for most English products.. ☺


We have an 'Iceland' in Jávea. I don't know anyone who can afford to do their main shop there - nor do I actually know anyone who would want to!

It does carry a few things which aren't available elsewhere (tins of Cadbury Heroes & Roses at xmas for example & other seasonal products), but the local Spanish supermarkets have lots of English, German, French etc. products at more competitive prices.

Certainly they have most day to day English products, and there's usually a Spanish equivalent anyway, at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think the OP was asking wwhether you could buy English food in Spain, just whether there was product labelling in English as well as Spanish.




Kikie said:


> Out of curiosity (it wont make a difference, we're coming over anyway!), is English given on product labeling in stores? In addition to Spanish of course. Eg in supermarkets, chemists etc?



Re pharmaceuticals, you can't buy them in supermarkets so you have to ask by name in a farmacia. A lot of the brand names are the same as in the UK. If not, miming what you need it for can be enormous fun.


----------



## yesican (Jan 18, 2016)

Fair enough.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Not usually, unless the foods are imported. Some things are in Portuguese as well as Spanish but that's not much help to you. It's a good way to learn fast though!


LOL This is the truth! Especially when you're vegan and you learn all food related words VERY quickly :rofl:


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, as Alcalaina says I'm not looking for English products per se. Just wondering if somewhere in the usual additional languages on labelling there are some English words so I can know what I'm buying whether to avoid it, how to cook it/wash it etc etc!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Kikie said:


> Yes, as Alcalaina says I'm not looking for English products per se. Just wondering if somewhere in the usual additional languages on labelling there are some English words so I can know what I'm buying whether to avoid it, how to cook it/wash it etc etc!


A lot of the product labelling uses international symbols or charts, e.g. washing instructions, nutritional content, calorific value, safety warnings, cooking times and temperatures. 

The only howler I've seen with a non-Spanish speaker is someone who tried to soak her clothes in kitchen cleaner. She thought it would get grease stains out....  (Beware, domestic cleaning products are pretty powerful here!) But it was pretty obvious from the picture on the bottle that it was for getting grease off hobs and other surfaces. There's no cure for dim.


----------

